# Unknown state in top



## roddierod (Sep 17, 2016)

Lately in `top` I have noticed the *STATE* _fu_msg - _I have tried but have been unable to locate any information on this state, as it does not seem to nice to me...anyone know?



```
last pid: 97041;  load averages:  0.07,  0.13,  0.12                                                                              up 19+01:48:20  08:52:50
104 processes: 1 running, 97 sleeping, 6 zombie
CPU:  0.5% user,  0.0% nice,  0.3% system,  0.0% interrupt, 99.3% idle
Mem: 356M Active, 14G Inact, 1352M Wired, 154M Cache, 1641M Buf, 19M Free
Swap: 3979M Total, 1082M Used, 2897M Free, 27% Inuse

  PID USERNAME      THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME    WCPU COMMAND
57034 root            1  20    0 39964K 21476K fu_msg  3 268:05   0.00% ntfs-3g
 1674 plex           19  20    0   305M 14264K uwait   2 108:12   0.00% Plex DLNA Server
76037 roddierod      54  20    0   893M   282M uwait   2  84:58   0.00% firefox
 1041 plex           17  20    0   448M 77884K uwait   4  63:15   0.00% Plex Media Server
41173 roddierod       1  20    0   948M 33776K select  4  58:40   0.00% Xorg
88970 roddierod      13  28    0  1920M 74348K select  5  32:57   0.00% claws-mail
 1475 plex           13  35   15   301M 38048K select  0  31:36   0.00% Plex Script Host
28583 roddierod       3  20    0   204M  8284K select  4  29:10   0.00% dunst
 1008 _tor            8  20    0   151M 19032K usem    3  14:31   0.00% python2.7
 1612 haldaemon       2  20    0 60604K  3096K select  3   6:49   0.00% hald
80367 root            1  20    0 21956K  1992K CPU0    0   5:36   0.00% top
 1368 mysql          21  22    0   735M  6160K sigwai  2   3:08   0.00% mysqld
46817 roddierod       4  20    0   238M 15548K select  0   2:45   0.00% orage
  549 roddierod       8  20    0   758M 14372K uwait   3   2:42   0.00% soffice.bin
41189 roddierod       1  20    0   163M  4024K kqread  0   2:10   0.00% i3bar
  556 root            1  20    0 16748K  1124K select  3   1:54   0.00% moused
 1021 www             1  20    0 45208K  2264K kqread  1   0:53   0.00% uwsgi
41199 roddierod       1  20    0 82216K  2808K select  5   0:43   0.00% xterm
 1542 root            1  20    0   147M  3504K select  0   0:40   0.00% httpd
 1443 polkitd         7  21    0   103M  2888K select  2   0:27   0.00% polkitd
96977 roddierod      14  21    0  1127M   200M uwait   3   0:26   0.00% chrome
41175 roddierod       1  20    0   184M  5688K kqread  3   0:26   0.00% i3
96949 roddierod       4  20    0   542M   200M uwait   2   0:22   0.00% chrome
96923 roddierod      28  20    0   628M   208M uwait   5   0:21   0.00% chrome
41201 roddierod       1  20    0 21040K  1472K uwait   1   0:13   0.00% i3status
  748 root            1  20    0 14536K  1176K select  4   0:05   0.00% syslogd
  752 root            1  20    0 16620K  1264K select  2   0:05   0.00% rpcbind
 1558 root            1  20    0 16632K  1252K nanslp  2   0:04   0.00% cron
41200 roddierod       1  20    0 82216K  2984K select  0   0:04   0.00% xterm
  945 root           48  52    0 12388K  1744K rpcsvc  3   0:02   0.00% nfsd
```


----------



## ASX (Sep 17, 2016)

roddierod said:


> Lately in  top I have noticed the *STATE* _fu_msg - _I have tried but have been unable to locate any information on this state, as it does not seem to nice to me...anyone know?



That's was funny, "fu"  most likely is some sort of prefix for "fuse", the underlaying layer needed to run ntfs-3g, and not what you though!


----------



## roddierod (Sep 17, 2016)

Ah...makes sense. I didn't think of that, I just thought some linux dev was having fun and since I started seeing it when my system started "dragging" I assumed not good.


----------

